# Use of a mule tender for working on steamer engine



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have saw other posts that refer to the use of a 'mule tender' when folks are working on their steamer engines. I was wondering if some of you would be willing to post some pictures of your setup with regards to how you power the mule tender (i.e. use of alligator clips), the stand you use to support the mule tender, etc. 

I am starting to work on a couple old engines I have and thought this would be a great idea to do some testing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone of my steamer's tenders can become a "mule" tender, as long as they're 4 wire tender/motor combos. The 5-wire combinations use a different wiring system. Here's a shot of my latest "mule". I'm using it as I re-build 2 290's I got on ebay. I paid $50 bucks, plus shipping, and think I got a good deal. Right now I'm waiting on parts for the tender units.I use alligator clips on the axles, using a 8b for a power source. The 8b has the over-load circuit breaker in case I foul something up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As an off-hand discussion, here are the 2 290's I received from ebay. Using my mule, and after filling the smoke chamber with fluid and letting it sit, I fired them up, one at a time. One engine cranked right up, and needed no servicing. It was a real hotrod, but failed to smoke..no problem.. The other fired up but ran very slow in both directions, but smoked like a demon..Both of the tenders needed work, and I think that's why the seller got rid of the pair. I stripped both engines down to their chassis, cleaned, oiled them both, added new springs and brushes, re-faced the armature, and did some needed wiring. They both run like scalded dogs, and I'm going to keep them both.. My plan was to fix up the better one, and re-sell the other, but I just can't do it,lol. The 290 is one of my favorites, and I believe I have about 6 of them.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice pics! I may have misled you on the question I asked originally. I was thinking of the scenario where you want to test the engine off the track rather than on. I have seen other posts where the tender is supported on a stand while working on the steamer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

No, I understood exactly what you meant.. I use this tender, hooked up the way you see it, to test various repairs. That's a 302 chassis in the picture. I just lower the the front of the chassis when I apply power so it doesn't run off the table on me. I also made a "treadmill with ball-bearing rollers to test the engines, but you really have to get your repaired units on the layout; that's the ultimate sign of success....This is a picture of my O gauge treadmill. I can run the smallest Atlantic up to my Big Boy or Allegheny on it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add the other pictures... duh!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice treadmill setup and the prewar O gauge. What do you pull these cars with?


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

The ball bearings setup is the ultimate :appl:
Thanks for posting the additional pictures as it adds a lot of context for new guys me.

Just for fun, I picked up a couple of alligator clips at a local TSC store and then found a 'homemade' stand (after enjoying it first--the pictures will show you what I mean by 'enjoying it'). It may be 'ghetto' setup but I wanted to prove it out first using one of my Diesel 474 engines. Maybe someday I will be able to build out the sweet setup you have!

Anyways, I included a few pics for enjoyment.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Nice treadmill setup and the prewar O gauge. What do you pull these cars with?


They're pre-war, Standard gauge. I don't have a engine for them yet, but I'm looking at a #8e for them. I have my Dad's set from 1927, still in all of it's original boxes, and plan on passing that one to my youngest son. The other set I'm "building" is for my oldest son.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> The ball bearings setup is the ultimate :appl:
> Thanks for posting the additional pictures as it adds a lot of context for new guys me.
> 
> Just for fun, I picked up a couple of alligator clips at a local TSC store and then found a 'homemade' stand (after enjoying it first--the pictures will show you what I mean by 'enjoying it'). It may be 'ghetto' setup but I wanted to prove it out first using one of my Diesel 474 engines. Maybe someday I will be able to build out the sweet setup you have!
> ...


Hey, as long as it works for you, who cares what it looks like..Just remember, the tender has to be level for the e-unit to work properly. As for the diesels, they have to be level..By the way, nice Rocket!! I need one of those. I have a AA Comet set with 4 passenger cars. I made the dummy A unit out of a chassis and shell I picked up on ebay.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like plenty of worthwhile projects in backlog.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Looks like plenty of worthwhile projects in backlog.


Yep, I have another 290 coming from ebay. $39 bucks with free shipping.. Can't beat that..


----------

